# Pitocin to prevent post-partum hemorrhage?



## Mamatoto2 (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm hoping that someone can help me with some factual information....I had all sorts of drama following my DD's birth (fast 1st labor. MW-assisted drug-free water birth in a hospital followed by an immediate hemorrage with approx 1000 ml blood loss. Given pitocin, methegrine (sp?) attempted manual extraction, second hemorrhage 2 days later. Apparently had retained a bit of placenta which had adhered to cervix-doble-lobed placenta had masked it). In total I had 3 blood transfusions (6 units) over 3 days, and crit dropped to 12.7.

So, here's the question....I'm planning on another drug-free waterbirth in a (different) hospital and am working with (different) midwives. Both midwives in the practice suggested that I have a shot of Pit. immediately following the birth to prevent PP hemorrhage. Specifically, one of the MWs said that Pit immed. after birth can decrease the risk of a delayed hemorrhage (several days post-partum). I'm wondering about this because I WAS given Pit. right after DD's birth (and again after the 2nd hemorrhage) and it did nothing to stave off the 2nd hemorrhage. I hemorrhaged because there was placenta inside of me. As far as I was told, after the birth (before the 2nd hem) my uterus was firm and bleeding had slowed. Everyone kept saying that my uterus was clamping down nicely, so it seems that my body was doing it's job, it was just being stopped by the placenta on the cervix. I'm reluctant to just have Pit right after delivery because it HURT like (a bunch) when I had pit before (VERY strong ctx) and I don't know the short/long-term impact on the baby or me (I recall hearing some recent links between pit at birth and later Autism, but I haven't looked into that). I tried to do a medline search to find research linking pit. to decreased pp hem. but found almost nothing.

Does anybody have literature (pro or con) relative to this that I can be referred to? Is there anything else I can/should do to decrease the likelihood on ppd hem (either prenatally or post natal)? Would you go with the Pit. if it was you just to be on the "safe side"?

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Guest* (Aug 5, 2004)

Giving Pit to prevent or stabilize PPH is common and works well for most women. I've heard of some midwives and OBs using misoprostol for this, too. I don't have any links or literature, but I'm sure you can do a search and find some info.

As far as what you can do beforehand: I took a lot of alfalfa tabs, which are high in Vitamin K, which helps with blood clotting, during my last month of pregnancy. My midwife recommends this to all her clients and she's only had a few hospital transfers for PPH. It wouldn't hurt to try. Alfalfa is a food so there should be no ill effects from taking it.

That's all the info I can offer. I'm sure someone else here is more knowledgeable about this, though.


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

I had a PPH after my first birth.

After my second birth, they gave me hemabate and kept me on a pitocin drip for 6 hours afterwards to prevent PPH. Miserable stuff that was, hemabate. Gave me diarrhea and intestinal cramping.

After my third birth, the OB gave me IM pitocin. Much better as far as comfort went.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I would believe that you're not at risk for hemorrhaging again, though if it means that your mws will leave you alone, I'd make them happy by doing the Pit. Do you have to get out of the tub for that? Will you be able to stay in the water to birth your baby?

Ideally, the best scenario is nobody talking or interfering with your immediate postpartum bonding - nobody touching you or your baby for at least 15 minutes after the birth. The majority of hemorrhages are caused by interference (even drying the baby off or talking to the mom) after birth.


----------



## Mamatoto2 (Sep 2, 2002)

When I spoke with the MW (before getting pg) she said she would advise a heploc as soon as I get to the hospital to provide immediate access to my vein if it was needed. I can labor and birth in the tub, but after a moment or two following the birth, me and the baby would be supported and transfered out of the tub to prevent excessive bleeding (I'm not sure if this would be before or after delivering the placenta, but given the time frame she alluded to, I assume it would be before) then they'd inject pit into the heploc (again, I'm not sure if they would do this before or after the placenta is delivered).


----------

